# Handy Payment: Mobilfunker ziehen die Notbremse



## sascha (16 September 2005)

*Handy Payment: Mobilfunker ziehen die Notbremse*

Vielleicht war es ihre letzte große Amtshandlung – aber sie war erfolgreich: Nach einem eindringlichen Appell von Bundesverbraucherministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) haben jetzt fast alle großen Mobilfunkunternehmen beim Thema Handy Payment die Notbremse gezogen. Wie heise.de am Freitag berichtete, sind neben T-Mobile nun auch E-Plus und O2 aus dem Geschäft mit den teuren Internetinhalten ausgestiegen. 

T-Mobile hatte das Inkasso für dubiose Payment-Rechnungen schon vor zwei Wochen gesperrt (Dialerschutz.de berichtete). Aber auch E-Plus hat seine Verträge mit Handy-Payment-Dienstleistern mittlerweile angepasst und verbietet neuerdings unter Androhung hoher Strafen die Abrechnung von Web-Inhalten via Mobile-Payment, berichtet heise.de unter Berufung auf Unternehmenssprecher Jörg Carsten Müller. Ebenso O2: Das Unternehmen habe die Systeme der „besonders durch Missbrauch auffallenden Unternehmen“ Wapme und Midray "erst einmal gesperrt", erklärte Sprecher Roland Kuntze gegenüber dem Internetmagazin. Damit scheint aktuell nur noch Vodafone an der Abrechnung über dieses System festzuhalten. Die Berliner Mainpean GmbH, die für viele Webmaster als Abrechnungsunternehmen beim Handy Payment fungiert, kleidete die aktuelle Entwicklung in eigene Worte: "Aus technischen Gründen stehen in Deutschland vorübergehend keine Abos zur Verfügung. Abgeschlossene Abos ab dem 15. Sept. 2005 werden von uns automatisch nach dem ersten Zyklus beendet, eine Kündigung Ihrerseits ist nicht erforderlich", hieß es heute auf der Webseite des Berliner Unternehmens. 

Der Ausstieg der drei großen Mobilfunker dürfte mit darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass sich in die Diskussion um das Zahlungssystem Handy Payment auch die amtierende Verbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast eingeschaltet hatte. Der Grünen-Politikerin war im Rahmen eines Berichts des ARD-Magazins Plusminus vorgeführt worden, wie Jugendliche über dubiose Internetseiten dazu gebracht werden, über Handy Payment teure Abonnements abzuschließen. Kurz darauf schrieb die Bundesministerin Briefe an die Mobilfunkunternehmen. Offenbar sei die Verwendung von Dialern seit der neuen Gesetzgebung nicht mehr attraktiv, hieß es darin laut heise.de. „An dem schlechten Ruf der Branche, die sich bisher der Dialer bedient hat, wird sich durch das neue System jedoch nicht ändern." Sie betrachte mit Sorge, so Künast weiter, wie gerade von Kindern und Jugendlichen frequentierte Internet-Seiten über die Rechnung des Mobiltelefons abgerechnet werden: "Ich bitte Sie, Ihre Zusammenarbeit mit den Anbietern dieser Seiten zu beenden." 

Diesem Appell folgten die Mobilfunkunternehmen offenbar – und dürften damit vielen Webseitenbetreiber einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben. Die hatten nämlich gehofft, dass Handy Payment die 0900-Dialer als „Gelddruckmaschine“ ersetzen könnten. Wie mehrfach berichtet, waren im Juni die Regeln für den Einsatz teurer Dialer verschärft worden. So müssen die Anbieter seitdem klar und deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass die Einwahlen kostenpflichtig sind. Doch statt die nun verbraucherfreundlichen Dialer als Abrechnungsmittel einzusetzen, stiegen viele Seitenbetreiber prompt auf das – noch – nicht regulierte Handy Payment um. Auch das geriet sehr schnell in die Kritik, weil sich viele Verbraucher nicht ausreichend über die Kosten und Vertragsbedingungen informiert fühlten: Auf den „einschlägigen“ Webseiten, etwa über Hausaufgaben, Referate oder Intelligenztests, schlossen Kunden mit der Buchung über ihr Mobiltelefon nämlich sofort ein teures Abonnement ab, wenn sie auch nur einmal Zugriff haben wollten. Wie Dialerschutz.de berichtete, prüft mittlerweile auch die Bundesnetzagentur, ob und wie sie regulativ beim Handy Payment einschreiten kann. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=290

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

Auf den Tag genau 3 Monate haben die "Mehrwertler" gebraucht, um das Bezahlsystem an die Wand zu fahren.

Die Prophezeiung, dass es diesmal viel schneller gehen würde als bei den Dialern, hat sich erfüllt. 

cp


----------



## Wembley (16 September 2005)

Und haben die ihre tollen Bezahlfenster schon umgestellt?  

Anderswo machen die ja noch ungeniert weiter. Obwohl..........

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Bomi (17 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Tag genau 3 Monate haben die "Mehrwertler" gebraucht, um das Bezahlsystem an die Wand zu fahren.


Verbunden mit der bitteren Erkenntnis, zumindest stellt sich das mir als juristischem Laien so dar, dass die A.... und B...... völlig ungeschoren davonkommen und sich in aller Ruhe neue Betätigungsfelder ähnlichen Charakters suchen können


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw36/s18511.html


> Die Mobilfunkanbieter verweisen laut plusminus bisher auf die Inhalteanbieter und sehen keinen Handlungsbedarf.


auf einmal doch...

cp


----------



## dvill (29 September 2005)

Die Ausstattungen an Notbremssystemen ist wohl verschieden.

Dietmar Vill


----------

